# Help corn wont eat!!



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

i have 2 09 corns, i've had them 3 weeks now and one has'nt eaten since i've got her(giggles).
Grumps strike feeds everytime but giggles is showing no interest in feeding at all, shes active, drinking and as far as i can check she seems healthy, she was feeding well before we got her.
Both are housed together with no probelms, at times they sleep together so both have the same temps.
I've tried warming the pinkies, braining them, any other ideas???
Should i be worried?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you tried tubbing her? Seems to be the best bet - works for me majority of the time.
If I were you I would leave her alone, somewhere quiet for a week, only go in to change the water then defrost a pink, get it really, really warm and put her and it in a dark tub somewhere, wax worm pots are good for really small hatchlings or a cricket tub if she's a bit bigger, cover her with a tea towel and leave her as long as possible. Works most time.
Word of warning though, if you are going to do this don't leave her in the cricket tub unattended - escapes can and DO happen (I know - it happened to me) so cover the cricket tub with a tea towel and put it inside her RUB/Faunarium so even if she escapes from the tub she isn't going far.
Good luck with it - non feeders are the worst. If you have tried that let me know - there are loads of options.
*EDIT* - oh, sorry - just read they are housed together. You NEED to rectify this ASAP. How can you say they are housed together with no problem?! One isn't eating - that is a problem.
Seperate them then try the above after a week in her new enclosure.
I won't go into the debate of co-habiting but it shouldn't be done with snakes under 12 months - hatchlings (of any species) can and will cannabilise! Also not advisable to house a male and female, or two males - of any age together and as they are unsexed I think you are better safe than sorry.


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah i always tub them for feeds, tried leaving it in there with her overnight but shes just not interested, starting to wonder if shes too laid back, she never strikes, never even goes into the s position.
Just worried about her as shes :flrt:, brill at being handled, soft as a marshmallow, at what point should i take her to the vets?


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

thery are both female btw


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

have you tried braining it. i hate it but it does work. just hold down the mouse with tongs and cut a slit in the head, you dont need to apply to much pressure but it does something to the snakes they go goo-goo eyed over it as if it was a hunk wrapped in chocolate :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Still not fed then. Some of the ones I've got that are good feeders still occasionally missed a couple of feeds in a row but they soon get hungry and give in lol.
You did pick the most laid back one out of the lot lol.

I would keep them seperate anyway but seperate them for a while see if that helps.

What are you housing them in at the mo?


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

they are in a viv with loads of hides, she seems to prefer the cooler end though, tried her back in a seperate tub but all she was bang at the tub sides and lid and does'nt seem to settle , other then not eating shes a perfect little girl, at what point should i start to get really worried??


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

You really need to separate them. Regardless of sex they are too young to be housed together and clearly there is a problem is one is not eating.
When I say tubbing I mean in something TINY and dark.
First off you need to get her her own enclosure - let her settle for a week, then try again.


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

ok i'll give that ago


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Also, what size viv? In my opinion any viv (I've never seen any smaller than 18") is too big for a 09 corn.
I still have 08's in RUBs.
As for when to start worrying. Weigh her, follow her weight weekly and if she is losing weight - worry. If not keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

angela__k__84 said:


> You really need to separate them. Regardless of sex they are too young to be housed together and clearly there is a problem is one is not eating.
> When I say tubbing I mean in something TINY and dark.
> First off you need to get her her own enclosure - let her settle for a week, then try again.


i was using the tub that i borught them home in, maybe this was too big???


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

piercingqueen said:


> they are in a viv with loads of hides, she seems to prefer the cooler end though, tried her back in a seperate tub but all she was bang at the tub sides and lid and does'nt seem to settle , other then not eating shes a perfect little girl, at what point should i start to get really worried??


How long was she in the tub for before?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

piercingqueen said:


> i was using the tub that i borught them home in, maybe this was too big???


Cant of been too big as she was feeding fine in it before.

I wouldn't worry about her thrashing around, just cover the tub and let her settle for a few days, maybe a week then try feeding her again.


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

Pleco07 said:


> How long was she in the tub for before?


24 hours, it was the tub we bought them home in


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

Pleco07 said:


> Cant of been too big as she was feeding fine in it before.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about her thrashing around, just cover the tub and let her settle for a few days, maybe a week then try feeding her again.


 
ok i'll try that, grumps eat well last night lol


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

piercingqueen said:


> ok i'll try that, grumps eat well last night lol


Good to hear, the ones I have left have started to strike feed now. I barely get the mouse in their tubs lol


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

Pleco07 said:


> Good to hear, the ones I have left have started to strike feed now. I barely get the mouse in their tubs lol


:lol2: with grumps you know when shes hungry as she follows your fingers, eyeing them up for a taste :lol2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

piercingqueen said:


> :lol2: with grumps you know when shes hungry as she follows your fingers, eyeing them up for a taste :lol2:


 I have one that is a fussy eater too. But this could work. When she's in her hide, put the mouse in the hide with her. (ontop of her).

I tried this and mine just got fed up with it on him so he ate it lol. 

Also some are secretive and dont like open spaces. So they prefer to feed in their secure hides. :2thumb:


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

wooohoooooooooooooo i'm soooooooooooooooo pleased, warmed up a pinkie, brained it and put her in a small tub with it, covered it and within 5 mins it was gone!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

so my baby had fed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: victory:


----------



## wilhelmjoshuataniguana (Jun 23, 2009)

*Time*

What time it is happened?


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

wilhelmjoshuataniguana said:


> What time it is happened?


 11.10 pm why?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratz, glad she is feeding again


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

Pleco07 said:


> Congratz, glad she is feeding again


i know me too i'm sooooooooo proud: victory:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

That's great news.
I hope you do consider separating them though. At least until they are older 
Good luck.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I know someone who keeps succesfull one sex groups although they feed seperately that's why they don't seem to really fight(bare in mind he has 3 4ft vivs stacked with holes between them(going down, with routes back up so they all have territory) but I reguarly see them interacting, I'm around alot and I don't hold it against him even though its not advised and they seem great together.. so it's his choice but if one of yours wont feed when with the other definitely seperate them, some bullying is probably happening.

Congrats for the feed


----------

